# Just need some clarification



## Silas Rafinay (Feb 6, 2019)

I understand that some of the woodsmiths out there prefer using tung oil on the wood, but what about using an actual tung nut tree for a cane. Has anyone done that or if not, what would be your opinion about said wood for cane. All responses welcome


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't have a clue. If you have access to some give it a try.


----------



## Silas Rafinay (Feb 6, 2019)

You see, my big dream is to make a one piece, 3 headed Hydra cane. That's what I have in mind to be my Masterpiece of Canes. My ability, however, is far from that at the moment...


----------

